# Upgrade boost-libs to 1.60 version



## MaximNM (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello,

Could somebody upgrade boost-libs to 1.6 version. It's still 1.55 ....

Thanks in advance,
Maxim


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 31, 2016)

It's being worked on: PR 199601 and https://wiki.freebsd.org/BoostPortingProject/1.55-to-1.60

A lot of ports depend on Boost and some ports fail to build with 1.60. It's not so easy.


----------



## MaximNM (Jan 31, 2016)

I see. Thanks a lot for your contribution !!!


----------

